# ساعدوني في برنامج Ansys 10



## QAIS2006 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

:4: يا اخوان انا مشروع تخرجي:
Ceerp analysis of bolted joint flange
و يجب ان نتقن برنامج ANSYS 10
اطلب من الجميع مساعدتي في كتب تشرح ANSYS 10
أو اي معلومات عن المشروع 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (7 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز ارجو ارسال *****ك على *****ي الخاص لان عندي كتاب مهم من 500 صفحة تقريبا يفيدك كلش ...ولاني مشغوول جداااا جدااااااااا اطلب منك انت تنشره عالموقع وارسلي *****ك على اي واحد من ال*****ات التالية... وانشالله افعل الشي اللي يستحقه الميكاترونيكس وطلاب الميكاترونيكس

ALIMECHATRONICS83***********
[email protected] 

علي عباس جاسم ميكاترونيكس عراااااق


----------



## mozat (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*امثلة محلولة حول الansys*

اخي العزيز هذا اللينك يحتوي على امثلة محلولة تفصيليليا حول ansys وان شاء الله سيفيدك مع تحياتي لاستاذي في الansys الاستاذ رعد الدليمي وتحياتي لاخي وصديقي علي عباس واسال الله له التوفيق ونتمنى نسمع اخباره الطيبة
المهندس محمد زهير 
وهذا هو اللنك
http://www.mece.ualberta.ca/tutorials/ansys


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (12 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم 

بدايتا تحياتي لكم ابطال الميكاترونيكس خارج وداخل العرااااق ..............وسلام خاص لابوجاسم حموودي ... واكلة خووش فرصة التقينه هنااا بالله واخباري يم الولد على اتصال بيهم انت ماكووو ههههههههههههههه اني الحمد الله زين 

وباقرب فرصة تشوووفون مشاركاتي ..لان مشغووول شوية 

سلاااااااااام

علي عباس جاسم

ميكاترونيكس عراق


----------



## QAIS2006 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً يا للاخوان علي وmazat
وانا سعيد على مساعدتي لاني كنت بحاجة له جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (2 ديسمبر 2007)

hi dears

http://www.2shared.com/file/2430407/f92b2bb7/___TOP.html

this is perfect book in ansys i hope all guys take nice informations from it 

best regard 


Ali Abbas Jasim Iraq Mechatronics


----------



## QAIS2006 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

Think You For Any Helping


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (26 ديسمبر 2007)

Ali Abbas Jasim Iraq Mechatronics


http://mae.uta.edu/~lawrence/ansys/solutions/solutions.htm

http://mae.uta.edu/~lawrence/ansys/truss2/truss2.htm

http://mae.uta.edu/~lawrence/ansys/scf/scf.htm

http://mae.uta.edu/~lawrence/ansys/areas/areas.htm

http://mae.uta.edu/~lawrence/ansys/cylinder3D/cylinder3D.htm

http://mae.uta.edu/~lawrence/ansys/cyclicsymmetry/cyclicsymmetry.htm

http://mae.uta.edu/~lawrence/ansys/trussfreq/trussfreq.htm


many thanks to all mechatronics engineer



regards


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

انا كمان لازملي شكرا معلومات جيدة


----------



## رعد الخالدي (8 مايو 2008)

اخواني الكرام ، هل يوجد لدى احدكم عن موضوع الكونكريت المسلح


----------



## Amino (9 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه المشاركات المفيدة


----------

